# AWL



## DaveH (13/1/16)

I was "forced" to take a few days leave of absence due to the storm on Friday late afternoon.
Seems to have caused a bit of a problem in the Telkom exchange, anyhow now I'm up and running.
I see I have 1844 new posts to read 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

